# Flourite Black Sand & Eco-Complete size comparison



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

While trying to pick which substrate to go with, I struggled to find pictures showing the grain size of Flourite Black Sand. I hope this helps someone in deciding which substrate is right for them.


----------

